# PN/DP Koppler => 6GK1 411-5AB00 ????



## RON_87 (13 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

suche eine Profinet / Profibus Koppler bzw. Netzübergang. Habe bei Siemens folgenden IE/PB Link gefunden "6GK1 411-5AB00".

Hat einer Erfahrung mit diesem Bauteil ?

Wie ist die Anbindung ?  Kenne bis jetzt nur PN/PN bzw. DP/DP Koppler ?

Danke


----------



## JoopB (13 Februar 2013)

Mit diesem bautiel habe ich keine erfarung, abel wir habe 2 IW/PB Link PN IO in betrieb. 
Sie fugge das modul in an das PN netz, und an der andere seite konfigurie Sie ein neues PB netz und an das nets kontte zie die PB slaves einfuggen gleig wie an jedes normale PB netz. Die I/O adressen wurde normal vergeben wie an ein normale PB CPU.

Joop


----------



## Krumnix (13 Februar 2013)

Von Hilscher gibt es sehr gute Geräte:
http://de.hilscher.com/products_list_group.html?upg=15&pg=22

Die haben wir hier im Einsatz und sind recht einfach zu konfigurieren.
Auch bieten sie eine gute Analyse in der SPS an, was gestört ist und ggf. warum!


----------



## RON_87 (13 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Der "2 IW/PB Link PN IO" ist was anderes. Ich will nicht Profibusgeräte an Profinet anbinden sondern 2 CPUs sollen sich unterhalten können 
1 CPU hat nur Profibus die andere nur Profinet


----------



## MSB (13 Februar 2013)

Naja, es ist wohl so:
Siemens hat nichts direktes, der 2 IW... ist letzten Endes genau dasselbe wie der Siemens-Link.

Der direkte Weg wäre wohl sowas:
http://www.anybus.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-S_Profinet-IO.shtml

Ansonsten brauchst du wohl den IE/PB Link in Verbindung mit einem DP/DP Koppler.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RON_87 (13 Februar 2013)

DANKE werde mich mal schlau machen was das kostet


----------



## mave1989 (23 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde dieses Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Ich bin momentan selbst auf der Suche nach so einem Gerät.
Die Geräte von Hilscher entsprechen ziemlich genau unseren Anforderungen (kompakte kleine Bauweise, IP67-Schutz bzw. Feldfähig).
Bspw.https://www.hilscher.com/de/produkte/produktgruppen/gateways/fuer-die-feldmontage-ip67/nb-100-re-dppnsdpm/

Das Problem ist das Hilscher die Serie nicht mehr produziert bzw. abgekündigt hat.

Eine eher schlechte Alternative wäre ein Anybus X-Gateway von HMS in ein dementsprechendes Gehäuse zu stecken.
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Hersteller für einen Feldfähigen PN/DP Koppler?

Danke bereits im Voraus.


----------

